# shortstay exchange with II



## midwest6 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have used 200 of my 8000 2014 pts this year (I only own at one resort, a deeded udi), so is it possible to deposit this year for a shortstay exchange that takes less than the points I have left.


----------

